# Happy chinese new year everyone



## Cosmo (Jan 29, 2006)

happy  chinese  new-year  everyone


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 29, 2006)

To you, too, Cosmo.  It's the year of the dog, isn't it?


----------



## Cosmo (Jan 29, 2006)

It is indeed the year of the dog.
while you're here i accidentaly posted something in critique section that is nothing to do with critiquing.
sorry
Cosmo


----------



## nixie (Jan 29, 2006)

So what is your Chinese sign,I'm a snake


Edit...woops happy Chinese New Year


----------



## Cosmo (Jan 29, 2006)

I, Nixie am a ram

ps happy chinese new year


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm a Monkey! A Gemini-Monkey (apparently with a Capricorn rising).

Terribly mischievous yet methodical combination!

Aah! Forgot to say

*HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEAR*

xx


----------



## chrispenycate (Jan 29, 2006)

A rat- and fish (pisces) I suppose that makes me ratty (from Wind in the willows)

HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone chinese.


----------



## Cosmo (Jan 29, 2006)

(i am also a taurus)


----------



## nixie (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm libra.


----------



## Cosmo (Jan 29, 2006)

happy chinise new year nixie


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 29, 2006)

*Happy chinese new year everyone, have a great time!*


----------



## Cosmo (Jan 29, 2006)

happy chinese new year kye (hope you don't mind me calling you that.
what's your chinese sign???


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 5, 2006)

*My chinese sign is a boar. 

Chinese new year is great the lovely people at Dr and Herbs gave me a bid discount off acupuncture, £110 instead of £150, we never seem to get that much of a discount on our sales.

Whats your sign Cosmo?
*


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 5, 2006)

*Just saw your post your a ram cosmo, I must admit a bit of a disopointment not being a Dragon...*


----------



## sanityassassin (Feb 5, 2006)

just for the record I'm an ox


----------

